# wow, how could USA TRAINS let this slide.....?



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

anybody notice anything "funny" about the model vs. the prototype? 























THEY MIS-SPELLED CANADIAN! did anyone else notice this??? do they know about it??? ...does anyone care...?? dont wanna look like a rivit counter here, but thats kinda a big thing!


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ok, now im really confused.... 










? anyone know why some are spelled canadien and some are spelled canadian???


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Canadien = Canadian in French.. Many Canadian rolling stock have French on one side, and english on the other. I believe there is a law in Quebec that public signage must be in both French and English.. Perhaps those North of the border could clarify that for us.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

They tried to make it that all signs had to be only French! 

There was talk of Quebec ceceding from the Dominion!


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not from Canada, but I have been there. Have you ever heard of a French Canadian? There accent is awsome, especialy if it is a woman speaking it. I spent 2 weeks up there in 1983, went to a pub and the waitress, ( a cute blonde) was French canadian and her accent while speaking English was VERY impressive!!! And for the obvious reason, aren't most things printed in English AND spanish down here nowadays? 

Cliff


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

So, is the USA Trains model in English on the other side?


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

CANADA IS A BILINGUAL COUNTRY ,IT MAKES SENSE THAT USA FOLLOWS THE PROTOTYPES RUNNING IN CANADA, ONE SIDE IS USUALY ENGLISH , THE OTHE SDE FRENCH ,ITS LAW HERE TO HAVE ALL PRODUCTS IN ENGLISH AND FRENCH EVEN THOUGH iN BC youre likely to hear ethnic languages more then french .Adults from my generation & kids raised today speak more or raised to awarness the french & english langaues more then our parents as french is tuaght from preschool up. Im surprised theres no Http//www.cn.ca on the model as i have seen this on the CN box cars too .


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ah, makes sense now. i never even thaught of that. i know that most cn equipment has french on it, but i never thatught that canadian national would be in french also /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

Posted By CJGRR on 04/17/2008 12:28 AM
ah, makes sense now. i never even thaught of that. i know that most cn equipment has french on it, but i never thatught that canadian national would be in french also /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif" border=0>


CJGRR /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gifyou ment that you knew canadian national equipment was in english but not in french also right/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh that? 

I thought you were complaining about teh wrong door or the incorrect ladders and grab irons or the wrong end panel? Simply a difference in spelling? No biggie. 

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'll be! You know, they say, "There's a prototype for everything." 

I'd love to find one of those "Soutmern Pacific" reefers Aristo made some years ago.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By stumpycc on 04/16/2008 10:36 PM 
I am not from Canada, but I have been there. Have you ever heard of a French Canadian? There accent is awsome, especialy if it is a woman speaking it. I spent 2 weeks up there in 1983, went to a pub and the waitress, ( a cute blonde) was French canadian and her accent while speaking English was VERY impressive!!! And for the obvious reason, aren't most things printed in English AND spanish down here nowadays? 
Cliff 


The difference is that in Canada the bi-lingual LAWS apply. There is no such law in the US of A. 

Yet. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The good news is that a trip to Canada will revive all your school french vocabulary. As all the signs are in both languages, you get an instant lesson in french-english words. 

And I agree with Cliff about the accent, but it isn't any better than a frenchwoman speaking english. (Francois Hardy made an LP in english, titled "En Anglais" - Duh! My wife loves it - thinks it is very romantic.) French always was the language of love... 
_Was this topic about trains???_


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh! I thought you were going to say the door is yellow instead of brown!! LOL


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

In the case of CN, this company, like many Canadian companies, has both a French name, and an English one. 



If you're interested... 

All public signs *in Quebec* must be *French only*. This is a strictly enforced law. 

In basically the rest of the country you can do what you want which means signs are usually in English only. 

If you come to Toronto, for example, all the signs will be in English, except for some roadsigns on major highways, which have English and French. 

These days, all Canadian school kids get an introduction to French, though depending on the region instruction may not start until grade four or five and only last a few years. 


I am Canadian and a big fan of the Montreal Canadiens.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The official bilingualism in Canada is federal and is based on history. Great Britain promised the French population of Canada the rights to their language and religion in return for their loyalty after 1763. The French kept their part of the bargain ever since, especially during the American Revolution and the War of 1812 when the country would likely have fallen without them. The return part of the bargain is the federal bilingualism laws requiring both languages in areas of federal jurisdiction while allowing individual provinces their own choice of official language in areas of provincial jurisdiction. Nunavut is a special case as the official languages of the Territory are Initituk as well as English and French. New Brunswick is the only fully bilingual province while Ontario and Manitoba offer French services in some bilingual districts and Quebec offers English services in some bilingual districts. 

Canadian National, initially a wholly owned federal government agency and later as a Crown Corporation was required to operate bilibgually. Now, as a privately owned company it has some flexibility but its corporate charter still contains its name officially in both languages. 

Personally, I am an anglophone from western Canada, mais il me faut apprendre le joual comme fonctionnaire ... in my career as a federal public servant, it was imperative to be able to speak and understand both official languages. I have never regretted the effort it took to gain a working knowledge of French - I cannot imagine a more bilingual city than Ottawa. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

This one was floating around for awhile: 

//rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=641486 
//www.trainorders.com/discussion/attachments/thumbs/181000/IMAGE_00009.jpg 

and its real, not a photoshop job! 
it has since been corrected. 

Scot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Canadien came about in the 1960s as mandated above. 

The yellow door is for dedicated newsprint (paper) service. Used to be a letter in a yellow circle in the older days. Easier to spot cars with this method. These cars were common in the US in this service, they could even be found down here in train lists.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Aristo-Craft’s Evans boxcar is also available in a bilingual format.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CJGRR on 04/16/2008 10:05 PM
anybody notice anything "funny" about the model vs. the prototype? 





















How obvious! 

Theres no graffiti on the model, SHAME on you Accucraft! Prototypical indeed! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

"A" 


Bubba


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 04/17/2008 12:39 PM
The official bilingualism in Canada ... I have never regretted the effort it took to gain a working knowledge of French - I cannot imagine a more bilingual city than Ottawa. 
Regards ... Doug 






I'm with you there, Doug. Internationally, I'm afraid all people hear about are our troubles with bilingualism (there are some) but not about how most Canadians embrace it, and feel it enriches our culture.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

USAT' also diddled things when they made a 53' grain car aka yellow wheat sheaf hearld ! 
Spotted that 'un at the show while chatting with WayneJardine of AKP at this past weekends' all-scales show event ! Wayne is more 'up' on the prototypes than i will ever be and he was pretty sure CN never had one of those ... another 'fantasy' painted car compliments of USAT' !!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif" border=0>" 
Kind of like the their 'Alberta' grain cars which could pass (if ya wore fish-eye lensed glasses to potentially curve-out the car sides) and not look at the pot-ash covers on top vs the correct trough aka landreth !!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif" border=0>" Not as if they did not roll out trough cover cars at the same time ! What a waste of seemingly great graphic work ! 
The question I am still searching for a answer to is when did they (CN) have both french/english sides or was it always that way since the first CN car beit waaaay back with canadian northern, or canadian national ? 

later, 
doug c


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Doug... the "a" and "e" in Canadian/Canadien National started in 1960 when they switched to the CN "noodle". Prior to that they were Canadian National Railways/CNR on their equipment...all in english. 
Also, I agree with Mr Jardine and afaik, the wheatsheaf heralds were only on 40ft steel boxcars. I have never seen a 50 footer with one either. 
Regards 
Gary


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug 

Not only is the paint scheme on the covered hoppers a fantasy but so is the car. The Trudeau covered hoppers of Canadian Wheat Bd fame (and copied widely since by other grain related agencies) were built by Marine Industries. They do not look like any covered hopper on the market in large scale now much less the car that USA Trains brought out. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 04/17/2008 7:45 AM 
Well, I'll be! You know, they say, "There's a prototype for everything." 
I'd love to find one of those "Soutmern Pacific" reefers Aristo made some years ago. 









Well Torby, you stole my thunder..I just managed to pick up three or four of those reefers from eVilBay. They are great...after I realized the mistake on the first one I went about acquiring a few more and it seems the whole production run was printed that way. One other thing I have noticed (and it appears consistent on the production run as well) is that the hinges on the right side doors are installed upside down. I got a great laugh when I opened the door and the right side one dropped off the model! Especially once I realized I had not clumsily broken anything  
In fact... I think I can see the right side hinge issue in the photo you provided...ok.. actually on that car it looks like BOTH doors will drop off if they are opened. Yep...I have now verified that I seem to have two variations...one where both sets of hinges are on the wrong door (i.e., they were swapped) and both doors would fall off and the other where the right side door only will fall off. I see that some of my doors only remain on the model when opened because of the friction due to the (garish) orange paint LOL! Just another footnote all my hinges are painted orange...the ones in the photo look to be bare/unpainted? Curiouser and curiouser... I have to wonder if there was an assembly run where they got it right?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Doug; 
Ohhhhh yeah I've read about that ! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif I just figured since it seemed to be a graphics/herald thread to behave myself and stick to the one issue  


And thanks Gary for the history NOW i know .... 


Doug 
{the s.w. canadian one}


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe those reefers were made when U.P. was threatening Mfgs with lawsuits for trademark infringement... make it "Soutmern Pacific" and maybe Uncle Pete would not sue????


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone considered how absolutely ridiculous the whole thing is? I mean seriously, if you're an English speaker, you won't know that "Canadien" means "Canadian? And if you're a French speaker, you won't understand that "Canadian" means "Canadien?" 

Robert


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert 

A fairly good proportion of us speak both languages and far from being ridiculous, consider it simply a sign of respect. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I go along with Dougald here. 
In the Principality of Wales it is quite common for both English and Welsh to be spoken and official forms, road signs etc, are bi-lingual. The same applies in parts of Scotland (English/Gaelic), Cornwall (English/Cornish), and The Isle of Man and the Channel Islands have their own languages as well as English. The Republic of Ireland has Erse and English. And all this is in a small group of Islands. 
There are I guess many places that can be added to the list./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

...not... going... to... get... into...this...conversation.....


----------

